

Yo hack - austenallred
http://yo-hack.appspot.com/?username=ELONMUSK

======
diwo
Why are they even storing phone numbers in plain text. According to their
Privacy Policy, the numbers are only used for finding friends; i.e. they look
up your contacts from their database.

In which case, to do that they do not need the plain phone number, but only a
hash derived from it. This is like storing passwords in plain-text.

------
aaronpk
I think ELONMUSK caught on...
[https://www.secret.ly/p/wsoncaocnwzvmgninwovxjxhbr](https://www.secret.ly/p/wsoncaocnwzvmgninwovxjxhbr)

------
fananta
This is insane.

------
tedchs
Just says "Yo. Please take security seriously.". Was this something else
earlier?

------
minimaxir
Leak has been closed. (Now returns an "Internal Error")

------
uptown
I thought Apple was rejecting apps that made use of the UDID.

~~~
gregr401
Mostly apps that take advantage of tracking users via UDID / IDFA and not
showing ads. At some level, developers still need a UDID for things like APN.

------
hallman76
yo! how do I delete my account?

